# Hey girls



## lorraine1466868029 (May 5, 2012)

Hi ladies my name is Lorraine and im new too the forum.

Was wondering if there is anyone who has a black pre-judging bikini and would consider selling it??? i have been thrown in at the deep end and expected too compete last min next sunday at the ukbff body fitness. also does anyone know if there is a t-walk for ukbff body fitness and what it consists off???

Thanks girlies

L


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Just seen this post, How did it go Lorraine?


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Eek I've also just seen it! Hope it all went really well Lorraine!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I think on another thread she says she got through to the Brits! Yay.


----------

